# heat pump stalls and restarts



## skygrabber (Feb 22, 2013)

I have a 2 ton Goodman pump approx. 1 year old. Usually runs normal but sometimes seems to stall hard and then restarts in less than a minute then runs for a minute or two, stalls again and restarts again. It will cycle like this 2 or three times then go back to running normal.
Any ideas? :001_unsure:


----------



## beenthere (May 30, 2009)

Not without readings from gauges, and electrical meter.


----------



## ComfortService (Feb 7, 2013)

Is the unit contactor pulling out when the unit shuts off?

If so, I would think the problem would be low voltage, if the contactor stays in while the unit is off, there could be a high voltage issue


----------



## Acrepairexpertsmiami (Mar 13, 2013)

skygrabber said:


> I have a 2 ton Goodman pump approx. 1 year old. Usually runs normal but sometimes seems to stall hard and then restarts in less than a minute then runs for a minute or two, stalls again and restarts again. It will cycle like this 2 or three times then go back to running normal.
> Any ideas? :001_unsure:


sounds to me there is a pressure problem.. check the water lines to make sure you have proper water pressure going thru the cooling coil.. its the pressure switches more than likely.

http://acrepairexpertsmiami.com - http://miamimechanicalinc.com


----------



## Bobelectric (Aug 10, 2010)

Water?


----------

